# Monon BL-2 improvements ?



## gunner2376 (Aug 29, 2013)

I model the Monon railroad, therefore BL-2 are a must. But none of them run very good. Has anyone found a way to improve their operation?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I sold a monon proto 2000 that ran awesome have you looked into those


----------



## gunner2376 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Bl-2*

I thought all BL-2 were made by Proto 2000 or Life Like, one in the same. Since these were made a long time ago, in the 90's I belive, I was hoping some would have found a way to make improvents to the drive system.
Thanks for your reply. gunner2376


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol maybe so it was the only one I had and got it in a trade cause prior owner coudnt get it to run..


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a P2K BL2 with tsunami sound. I replaced the gears because they were cracked. The engine runs, sounds, and looks great! I do have an older AHM BL2 that I put a non sound decoder in. Even with that antiquated motor it still ran great.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

I have several Monon BL2s. I replaced the the gears in all of them and remotored the older AHM one. The Protos just need new gears.

Brendan


----------



## gunner2376 (Aug 29, 2013)

Brendan,
All gears are fine. I think the problem is in the motor. What did you use to remotor the unit, NWSL has a lot to pick from. Anyone else do this?, what did you use?


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

gunner2376 said:


> Brendan,
> All gears are fine. I think the problem is in the motor. What did you use to remotor the unit, NWSL has a lot to pick from. Anyone else do this?, what did you use?


Helix Humper. I am going to try a Mashima on my next one

Brendan


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Often, the trucks need to be lubed. These motors are really good, but even the best motor will not make up for sticky gears. These proto units use blue box trucks. If you haven't done it, I would remove the truck tower caps and the tower gear and the drive line from the fly wheel. At this point you shouldn't removed any electrical connections, if you did, replace them. I would set the unit back on the track and see how the motor runs with out the gear load. If it is sluggish then the motor is the problem. If it runs freely, the problem is likely the truck gear train. If that is the case, you need to clean and lube the trucks. Without the tower gear the wheels should roll free and easy. You can test that with the unit sitting on he tracks for the motor test. With the power off, push the unit by hand. There should be very little resistance. If there is that is part of the problem. Another frequent problem is the tower gear bearings. These are the square brass bearings on either side of the gear. These get frozen in place by congealed lube. These should spin easily with your fingers, if they are sticky at all, they need to be cleaned and fresh lube applied.
Good luck,
Larry


----------



## gunner2376 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Bl-2*

Guy's thank for all the help. I Inastalled a new motor in one unit and tested it. It ran great, so I remotored the second unit and it also ran great. I may of had a couple of bad motors, or I expected to much. Any way things are now OK.
Gunner


----------

